

Please, Let Me Run Twitter - phprida
http://truevoicemedia.com/my-ideas-for-how-to-fix-twitter/

======
richmarr
I think there are some pretty good ideas in here, although am wary of piling
on features.

The specific-use-case clients idea feels like it has legs. It does feel like
Twitter burned a lot of external developers with their API changes & display
changes, and the enthusiasm for building niche Twitter clients is pretty
small. Maybe I'm just unaware of them. Anybody know better?

I'd certainly have a better chance of using a Twitter DM app than other IM
apps, mainly because between Twitter & SMS I can cover my entire network.

There also seems like a reasonable chance that well designed single-purpose
apps might attract new & interesting content so open up additional
demographics.

As an existing user my main gripe with Twitter at the moment is noise. The
spam is worse than ever. The 'targeted' advertising hasn't even reached the
uncanny valley. The new retweet-with-comment feature adds pointless clicks to
what would otherwise just be a hyperlink. Then there's the core problem that
Twitter has always had, it's users. I want to be able to filter by more than
just person... maybe certain people should have their RTs filtered out, or
their instagram selfie links.

Most of all, I'd love to be the customer rather than the product. TWITTER, LET
ME PAY YOU TO GET RID OF ADVERTISING.

